# Connect with people's passions through conversation



## Perseus (Jul 24, 2018)

And just agree and listen. It's not rocket science.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You seem to have the knack. Keep it up.


----------



## Perseus (Jul 24, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> You seem to have the knack. Keep it up.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Perseus said:


> And just agree and listen. It's not rocket science.


PAX: _I voted for Hillary!_
DRIVER: _Yeah, me too!_
PAX:_ Just kidding, I really voted for Trump._
DRIVER: _Yeah, me too!_


----------



## Perseus (Jul 24, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> PAX: _I voted for Hillary!_
> DRIVER: _Yeah, me too!_
> PAX:_ Just kidding, I really voted for Trump._
> DRIVER: _Yeah, me too!_


I can say with sincerity that I have never had that type of rider, nor would I give such an asinine response to an equally asinine pax statement.


----------



## Perseus (Jul 24, 2018)

And yes, I laughed.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Perseus said:


> And just agree and listen. It's not rocket science.


Agree but you have some luck too. Also markets are different.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Perseus said:


> And just agree and listen. It's not rocket science.


That wouldn't work on the drunk shift.

Pax - "Looks to me like you're some kind of asshole!"
Driver - "Absolutely, sir!"
Pax - "I'm just going to puke in your back seat. That ok?"
Driver - "Please do!"

no no no no no no no


----------



## Perseus (Jul 24, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> Agree but you have some luck too. Also markets are different.


I definitely agree, and screen rides pretty well prior to accepting. Generally though, I think some deeper conversation topics than the usual fluff and a little bit of humor go a long way.


----------

